# WOC: How are you wearing Lavender Whip



## Miss Virtue (Feb 28, 2009)

So I've decided to take a chance and go outside my comfort zone! 

Although the Cream Team collection did not wow me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I've been seeing and hearing more WOC going for Lavender Whip lipstick. 

So my question is, how are you wearing it? And if possible could you include pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance xXx


----------



## michelle79 (Feb 28, 2009)

I use mine with the Ever So Rich glass. I'm usually a neutral, peach, light pink kind of girl so this was stepping out of my comfort zone as well.

I'm not sure if I like it yet. I don't want to return them so hopefully someone would come up with some good combos.

Lavender Whip & Ever So Rich (with flash):






w/o flash:


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope Shug Posts here...she owns it...I swear!!!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...r-whip-131480/

http://i451.photobucket.com/albums/q...1/100_0213.jpg


----------



## michelle79 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I hope Shug Posts here...she owns it...I swear!!!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...r-whip-131480/

http://i451.photobucket.com/albums/q...1/100_0213.jpg_

 
Wow it does look great on her!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 28, 2009)

wow, i want this now!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

Here you go:










MAC Whirl lipliner
MAC Nightmoth lipliner
MAC Plum lipliner
(I layered the liners on top of one another)
MAC Opal lustreglass
MAC Lavender Whip lipstick


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 1, 2009)

im hating on all of you that have this...im jealous


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 1, 2009)

_Aziajs, Your makeup looks flawless. I'm jealous everyone can make this lipstick work but me. It's probably not meant to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## NLoveW630 (Mar 1, 2009)

I wish I had a photo..I line my lips with Grape Liner...over LW I apply Funtabulous..Yummy
If you WOC don't have this lipstick..you gotta get it..I can't wait till the summer to really rock this at a night club or a night out on the town..LW was made for us..


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

These have been my favs so far...

Opal lustreglass
Ever So Rich
Comet Blue
Mega lip gelee
HK Fast Friends


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 1, 2009)

Lavender Whip sure is pretty, and Aziajs you are wearing the hell out of it in that photo. Can you post the colors on your eyes too?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here you go:







MAC Whirl lipliner
MAC Nightmoth lipliner
MAC Plum lipliner
(I layered the liners on top of one another)
MAC Opal lustreglass
MAC Lavender Whip lipstick_

 
^^Dayuuummm! You are so fierce. Friggin amazing!



I have Lavender Whip and so far I've only worn it with Ever So Rich gloss. I'm going to have to invest in some of that Opal lustreglass ASAP.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Lavender Whip sure is pretty, and Aziajs you are wearing the hell out of it in that photo. Can you post the colors on your eyes too?_

 
Sure.  It's in my FOTD.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...3/#post1506544


----------



## bsquared (Mar 1, 2009)

wow! love the lip-looks! i may give it a shot now


----------



## makeba (Mar 1, 2009)

i got lavender whip along with beet lipliner yesterday! i tried beet lipliner first then layered the rim of my lips with nightmoth. i put on ever so rich lipgloss and then smudged my lips together to get rid of the harsh lip line and i must say it was nice. i tried it again with Plum lipliner and it was sooo soft and cute! you have alot of different options so try them until you find one that is best for you! stay beautiful!


----------



## zerin (Mar 1, 2009)

I wore Lavender Whip with Petite Indulgence creamsheen glass. Looks FAB with a pink touch!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 1, 2009)

scandalousbeauty is lavender whip in this tut and her lip combo is amazing. 
i don't have the balls to pull off lavender whip like that.
YouTube - Tutorial: Blue Brown with A Kick of Lavendar Whip!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've worn lavender whip with bbq lip liner too (to tone down the pink/purple) it works too..

I loves it I bought backups i loves it so much.

I'm thinking about getting more of the creme glasses they make me have dirty thoughts....


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL, I was afraid this video would be here.  The color looks amazing on us, but in this video it looked OBSCENELY purple.  The color looks NOTHING like this in real life, with or without grape liner.  It looked great in person, and before I watched the vid in it's entirety I was getting all these comments like "the lip ruined it" and "I don't like the color on you" and I couldn't figure out why.  When I saw the pics, I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So, feel free to view the vid, I was quite happy with the face, but the lips were very off.  I do love the lipstick though!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_scandalousbeauty is lavender whip in this tut and her lip combo is amazing. 
i don't have the balls to pull off lavender whip like that.
YouTube - Tutorial: Blue Brown with A Kick of Lavendar Whip!_


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_scandalousbeauty is lavender whip in this tut and her lip combo is amazing. 
i don't have the balls to pull off lavender whip like that.
YouTube - Tutorial: Blue Brown with A Kick of Lavendar Whip!_

 
Okay, the eyes, dope but them lips? Nahhh... perfect example of everything I do NOT want my Lavender Whip to look like, IMO.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

i actually have the Opal lustreglass, but i dont have LW, i'm gonna have to get it because its GORGEOUS.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_LOL, I was afraid this video would be here. The color looks amazing on us, but in this video it looked OBSCENELY purple. The color looks NOTHING like this in real life, with or without grape liner. It looked great in person, and before I watched the vid in it's entirety I was getting all these comments like "the lip ruined it" and "I don't like the color on you" and I couldn't figure out why. When I saw the pics, I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So, feel free to view the vid, I was quite happy with the face, but the lips were very off. I do love the lipstick though!!!_

 
i thought the bluish/ purple lip was so hot. not an everyday look, but it'd be gorgeous on a runway show.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep, here we go again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Okay, the eyes, dope but them lips? Nahhh... perfect example of everything I do NOT want my Lavender Whip to look like, IMO._


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I HATED it on camera.  But I refuse to delete a video b/c of negative comments.  I'm stronger than that!  Just sick of hearing how ugly it is over, and over, and over again. I'm already aware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i thought the bluish/ purple lip was so hot. not an everyday look, but it'd be gorgeous on a runway show._


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Thanks love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I HATED it on camera.  But I refuse to delete a video b/c of negative comments.  I'm stronger than that!  Just sick of hearing how ugly it is over, and over, and over again. I'm already aware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Yep, here we go again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, apparently I was late to the vid, so I missed being able to join in the  dogpile in the comments section of the video. I'm a subscriber, but I can't keep up  w/everyone lately, LOL. Since it was brought to my attention here, this is where I chose to respond.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I HATED it on camera.  But I refuse to delete a video b/c of negative comments.  I'm stronger than that!  Just sick of hearing how ugly it is over, and over, and over again. I'm already aware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well if you hated it on camera, I know you aren't surprised about the responses. Can't win em all, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I know there's nobody telling you to take the vid down... is there? But yeah.  This is what you chose to accept when ya put yourself out there, but you already know that... unless of course, you censor the comments. I don't think anyone was tryind to hurt your feelings though.... what it looks like on cam is quite a departure from what some people like, is all.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Mar 2, 2009)

can anyone who is a NC45 post pics of this lip color plz? TIA!


----------



## MACandie2012 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here you go:










MAC Whirl lipliner
MAC Nightmoth lipliner
MAC Plum lipliner
(I layered the liners on top of one another)
MAC Opal lustreglass
MAC Lavender Whip lipstick_

 
ok...thnx girl...i didn't realize u were a NC45...I MUST get that lavender whip now b/c u rocked it girl!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 2, 2009)

I love Lavender Whip! I wear it on its own though most of the time. For my skin tone I find it's best not to mix up with anything else so the lavender shows more (I'm NW30). That being said I also tried it with Date Night dazzleglass and it looked fab.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 2, 2009)

It's cool, do you.  I hadn't seen the video yet, each comment is e-mailed to my phone, so I was seeing comments and couldn't figure out why I was getting such negative responses on such a hot lip!  When I got home and saw the look, I was like WTF is that?!?! I thought it looked horrendous.  My mom burst out laughing when she saw the vid and was like "was that the same lipstick you had on after you made the vid?" She thought I changed lip colors! 
But hey, it's not the first time people didn't like what I did, and I'm not going to stop doing my thing b/c of it. I did get a message saying I should just erase the vid and re-do it with a different lip color. Umm, no. I don't censor any comments, people can say what they want, they are entitled to their opinion.  Anytime I do a video, I'm prepared for any type of response, it comes with the territory.  I get MANY comments calling me n****r and big lips and whore and all kinds of stuff.  But I don't remove those either.  It gets annoying sometimes. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Well, apparently I was late to the vid, so I missed being able to join in the  dogpile in the comments section of the video. I'm a subscriber, but I can't keep up  w/everyone lately, LOL. Since it was brought to my attention here, this is where I chose to respond.

Well if you hated it on camera, I know you aren't surprised about the responses. Can't win em all, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I know there's nobody telling you to take the vid down... is there? But yeah.  This is what you chose to accept when ya put yourself out there, but you already know that... unless of course, you censor the comments. I don't think anyone was tryind to hurt your feelings though.... what it looks like on cam is quite a departure from what some people like, is all._


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here you go:










MAC Whirl lipliner
MAC Nightmoth lipliner
MAC Plum lipliner
(I layered the liners on top of one another)
MAC Opal lustreglass
MAC Lavender Whip lipstick_

 
Just curious, what shadows are u wearing. Overall, hot look!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Just curious, what shadows are u wearing. Overall, hot look!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Sure.  It's in my FOTD.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...3/#post1506544_

 
^^^^^


----------



## shyste (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Well, apparently I was late to the vid, so I missed being able to join in the dogpile in the comments section of the video. I'm a subscriber, but I can't keep up w/everyone lately, LOL. Since it was brought to my attention here, this is where I chose to respond.

Well if you hated it on camera, I know you aren't surprised about the responses. Can't win em all, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I know there's nobody telling you to take the vid down... is there? But yeah. This is what you chose to accept when ya put yourself out there, but you already know that... unless of course, you censor the comments. I don't think anyone was tryind to hurt your feelings though.... what it looks like on cam is quite a departure from what some people like, is all._

 
I am glad Erin responded...cause I just think ur tone is negative..she already said she realized the color was off...if YOU  do vids urself..I am sure u know the colors are sometimes off and not what they appear in person..I am a subscriber to Erin as well and love her tuts..cause I am looking for the concept, instruction etc..rather than the colors cause I know the colors that look good for me...

don't think she really cares about urs or anybody else's neg comments cause to be on YT u have to have tough skin...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_I am glad Erin responded...cause I just think ur tone is negative..she already said she realized the color was off...if YOU do vids urself..I am sure u know the colors are sometimes off and not what they appear in person..I am a subscriber to Erin as well and love her tuts..cause I am looking for the concept, instruction etc..rather than the colors cause I know the colors that look good for me...

don't think she really cares about urs or anybody else's neg comments cause to be on YT u have to have tough skin..._

 
 Okay for one, YOU *think* my tone is negative. That's your perception, which happens to be skewed, because that was not my intention. If you really read my second response, you would see why I responded like I did in my first response to the video. Second, Erin doesn't need anyone to defend her... she's already done so for herself and I respect that. It's not like I was nasty or disrespectful to her in the first place, so I don't see why you felt the need to swoop in with your cape. It's really not that serious.  If you're familiar at all with  my personality on specktra (and I don't expect you to be, we all have lives and spend varying amounts of time here), you'd see that I do not have a habit or rep of being nasty towards people but since you accused me of doing so, I felt compelled to respond.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have to chime in on that....Ms heaven has never been intentionally rude...I think it's just a case of readers interpretation....That happens alot when you read things...never know how it is meant when it is typed...Thats one of the down sides of email and thread posts...

We all good ladies...Everyone looks Hot....hell ya'll saw my purple Barney fotd..I got ate up about 60 posts strong ...But I knew it was not personal..said...yep it was pretty bad...moved on past it...


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 3, 2009)

O.K......back to the subject PLEASE! lol

I LOVE Lavender Whip!!!  I own three and I'm thinking about getting another is possible.  I wear it with either Magenta l/l or a liner by Jordana called Silver Lillac.  I top it off either with a clear gloss or Ever So Rich.  I want to get a hold of Funtabulous dazzleglass as well, think that would be a good combo too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't imagine finishing 4 of the same lipsticks in my lifetime before they went bad...thats a lot of backups...I have barely finished one tube of my HG that I have had for a couple years or more


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*I can't imagine finishing 4 of the same lipsticks in my lifetime before they went bad...thats a lot of backups*...I have barely finished one tube of my HG that I have had for a couple years or more_

 

LOL  yeah I know, but I just love that color!  The funny thing is that this the only thing that I have backups of in my whole collection.  You may be right, I'll probably just stick to the ones I have.

One woman here has owned a Bubbles l/s since 1997 and it's still useable, i'm sure it was unopened...I remember reading that in the Sugarsweet swatches thread.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_ a liner by Jordana called Silver Lillac._

 
 Hmmm, I have this at home... I have to think this combo over.


Anyone tried  topping it with Love Nectar lustreglass yet? I might try that when I get home.


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 3, 2009)

UPS just knocked on my door with my lavender whip.  I tried it on immediately and added plum lipliner from jordana.  Loving it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_LOL yeah I know, but I just love that color! The funny thing is that this the only thing that I have backups of in my whole collection. You may be right, I'll probably just stick to the ones I have.

One woman here has owned a Bubbles l/s since 1997 and it's still useable, i'm sure it was unopened...I remember reading that in the Sugarsweet swatches thread._

 
Yeah but even unopened and kept in the fridge ...because l/s are not air tight containers they can go rancid ....Just be careful...they won't hurt you but they will stink like hell...I have some that are almost 10 years too...But you know MAC will have another Lavender by then....


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah but even unopened and kept in the fridge ...because l/s are not air tight containers they can go rancid ....Just be careful...they won't hurt you but they will stink like hell...I have some that are almost 10 years too...But you know MAC will have another Lavender by then...._

 

Tis true.....tis true


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_O.K......back to the subject PLEASE! lol

I LOVE Lavender Whip!!! I own three and I'm thinking about getting another is possible. I wear it with either Magenta l/l or a liner by Jordana called Silver Lillac. I top it off either with a clear gloss or Ever So Rich. I want to get a hold of Funtabulous dazzleglass as well, think that would be a good combo too._

 
Girl, sell those other 2 lipsticks.  Another color will be your favorite in one year...or even one month.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Mar 3, 2009)

just wearing ever so rich on top works well for me!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ Hmmm, I have this at home... I have to think this combo over.


Anyone tried topping it with Love Nectar lustreglass yet? I might try that when I get home._

 
Nope but I am gonna try it with Frozen Dream and see how it goes


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_*Girl, sell those other 2 lipsticks. Another color will be your favorite in one year...or even one month.*



_

 
^^^ LMAO!!!

...but I don't wanna


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 4, 2009)

Gosh, this lip color looks great, but it's sold out online. This is probably a good thing for me because I really don't need to call every MAC store/counter in the DC/MD/VA area to find it and then drive a distance to get it after asking for it to be put on hold. But if I keep seeing pictures of people wearing it, I may just have to hit the road to get it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ Prototype83 bought them all....


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ *Prototype83 bought them all*...._


----------



## shyste (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ Okay for one, YOU *think* my tone is negative. That's your perception, which happens to be skewed, because that was not my intention. If you really read my second response, you would see why I responded like I did in my first response to the video. Second, Erin doesn't need anyone to defend her... she's already done so for herself and I respect that. It's not like I was nasty or disrespectful to her in the first place, so I don't see why you felt the need to swoop in with your cape. It's really not that serious. If you're familiar at all with my personality on specktra (and I don't expect you to be, we all have lives and spend varying amounts of time here), you'd see that I do not have a habit or rep of being nasty towards people but since you accused me of doing so, I felt compelled to respond. _

 
Nope no cape here..just commenting ...my opinion and I did say that is what I THOUGHT..and even if she has already said something..I wanted to comment as well...and I believe I have the freedom to do so...but it's all good..I am not on here for internet battles or the such...

Now on the other hand I love Lavender Whip w/plum pencil...haven't tried it with anything other than ESR...but Tish that FD sounds like a good combo..I have that one and it is pretty....


----------



## CoachTrecie (Mar 4, 2009)

LW and ESR are sold out both locally and online!  That just cured my crackhead-feining for this combo!  Oh well.....NEXT!!!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

I like to wear it alone. If I put it on with a light hand it gives my lips a little bit of a nude touch. I also like it with Currant l/l.

Lavender Whip + Currant + Comet Blue = Glamour


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

i want this color. 

but i guess i'll have to wait until its available. or rob prototype for hers


----------



## CoachTrecie (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i want this color. 

but i guess i'll have to wait until its available. or rob prototype for hers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm thinking about robbing her too!  LOL!  She has 2 extras....one for each of us.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naw....I'm just playing...........or am i?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll hold Prototype while ya'll jack her for her stash!!! It'll be a Whip Jacking


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

You know...you could share the wealth even more if you consider the demand. I bet if you jacked all 3 of her back ups, you could "depot" them, melt them down and sell the samples at a semi-ridiculous price.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'll hold Prototype while ya'll jack her for her stash!!! It'll be a Whip Jacking_

 


LMFAO can you imagine going to jail for that?? comedy


----------



## CoachTrecie (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'll hold Prototype while ya'll jack her for her stash!!! It'll be a Whip Jacking_

 

WORD!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get off at 4:30.....so whip jacking should commence about 5:45!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^^ LOL!!! She better be tucking them babies away for dear life.....Runs to hide my b/u *cough* gag * spit * well hell...My mama didn't raise no fool!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh f*ck me.

Why did I really just have this vision of a crack head like "You got that Lavender Whip babeh?" and then they swap the lip stick for the cash in one of those hand shake motions LMAO


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

ya'll are killing me.

i'd love for a hustler to run up on me and open his coat with a bunch of lavender whip's hanging on the inside of his coat, and he'd be all "Aye baby, I got that Lavender Whip so you can put that whip appeal on your man. $20 a pop baby"


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ya'll are killing me.

i'd love for a hustler to run up on me and open his coat with a bunch of lavender whip's hanging on the inside of his coat, and he'd be all "Aye baby, I got that Lavender Whip so you can put that whip appeal on your man. $20 a pop baby"_

 
hahahahaha

I pictured that too!

Like ole boy in Barber Shop who runs in saying "I got TVs, DVDs, socks, puppies, Lavender Whip!" hahaha


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sigh, ya'll are such enablers. I just bought one off ebay.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

how much did you end up paying for it? just curious..


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 4, 2009)

$25.

Also, I saw one of your youtube videos, I think it was the makeup storage one and now I have a list for a White Marsh Ikea run. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I didn't hit subscribe yet (I instlled some updates and had to restart), I will when I get home.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

HAHA cool!! i loooooove Ikea. I got some really cool lighting solutions there last weekend. I'll have to do another video for that one.


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i want this color. 

but i guess i'll have to wait until its available. *or rob prototype for hers*



_

 
you gotsta catch me first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoachTrecie* 

 
_I'm thinking about robbing her too!  LOL!  She has 2 extras....one for each of us.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naw....I'm just playing...........or am i?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
shh!!! don't be telling everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'll hold Prototype while ya'll jack her for her stash!!! It'll be a Whip Jacking_

 
you are ALL a trip!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TISH, you gotta catch me first...I used to run track LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_You know...you could share the wealth even more if you consider the demand. *I bet if you jacked all 3 of her back ups, you could "depot" them, melt them down and sell the samples at a semi-ridiculous price.*_

 
Well goodness!!!  LMAO!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_LMFAO can you imagine going to jail for that?? comedy_

 
LMAO!!!  That would be hilarious!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoachTrecie* 

 
_WORD!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get off at 4:30.....so whip jacking should commence about 5:45!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Oh Lawd lol ...so around 5:30 I'll be AWOL for while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^ LOL!!! She better be tucking them babies away for dear life.....*Runs to hide my b/u *cough* gag * spit * well hell...My mama didn't raise no fool!!!*_

 





  well look @ the pot calling the kettle LAVENDER!


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ You ladies are hilarious!  I needed that laugh today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you all have anymore combos for LW?  Must find that Opal lusterglass


----------



## damsel (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ check your cco. mine had it, but i left it there. idk. it's ok. they also have a bunch of other discontinued lavender lipglosses. if they had mega lipgelee i would have grabbed it though.

yep, so i wore lavender whip out today with ever so rich, love it. this l/s is the hotness as you guys already know. so much so that the 2 stores i went to were sold out of it plus ESR. i'm glad i got my backup, though i'm contemplating getting at least 1 more. i know, i know...


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Mar 5, 2009)

ugh i have to find that color somewhere!!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 5, 2009)

In this video, I wore it with Prunella Lip Liner and Little VI lusterglass.  But I went out and bought Plum Soft and Lush N Lilac at my CCO today to wear with it and Up The Amp.  I wear it toward the end of the video.  

YouTube - Spring/Summer 2009 Lip Trends!


----------



## JustSloan (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd been iffy to buy this too.. Now im gonna have to go get it!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay Lilchocolatema; aka Scandalous Beauty, I loved, loved your looks and you have convinced me to make some changes. Now, I have to use some gas to go get this Lavender Whip, but I will have it by the end of the day. I'm so glad you gave the names of the lip gloss to go with some of these colors. I promise not to reach for 3N lipstick when I can't find any other colors.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_In this video, I wore it with Prunella Lip Liner and Little VI lusterglass.  But I went out and bought Plum Soft and Lush N Lilac at my CCO today to wear with it and Up The Amp.  I wear it toward the end of the video.  

YouTube - Spring/Summer 2009 Lip Trends!_

 
LOL, As someone who wasn't a fan of the last installment of LW, the one featured here ( or is it just a lighting adjustment?) is much more to my liking (MY liking! Yall aint gotta like it! *pouts, rolls neck, etc*). The last one just looked ghastly. I dig that Funny Face l/s a lot. Might have to cop that.


----------



## shyste (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I like to wear it alone. If I put it on with a light hand it gives my lips a little bit of a nude touch. I also like it with Currant l/l.

Lavender Whip + Currant + Comet Blue = Glamour_

 
*cries*  i don't have cometblue but I sooooo want it....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_HAHA cool!! i loooooove Ikea. I got some really cool lighting solutions there last weekend. I'll have to do another video for that one._

 
I would love to see a vid on that..gonna sub ya when I get to the crib...but ummm yeah my lighting sucks to the 10th degree....


----------



## carandru (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_LOL, As someone who wasn't a fan of the last installment of LW, the one featured here ( or is it just a lighting adjustment?) is much more to my liking (MY liking! Yall aint gotta like it! *pouts, rolls neck, etc*). The last one just looked ghastly. I dig that Funny Face l/s a lot. Might have to cop that._

 

Yea, that LW look was hot!!  And well damn, pretty much all of those lippies were hot.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just got my lw and esr in the mail today and thank you ladies!! I found it at a local store. If it wasn't for all the photos I wouldn't have given this a second look.


----------



## makeba (Mar 6, 2009)

i cant for the life of me remember the specktra diva that posted her look in the Bold Lip challenge thread wearing LW with Grape Lipliner i was like, oh that's cute. i thought it reminded me of Plum lipliner but it doesnt. gotta get some grape liner this weekend.


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ugh, I wish I could wear it, but I'm too pasty and pale to even try something that has purple in it! Thanks for all the lovely pics, ladies!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 6, 2009)

I picked up Lavender Whip and Ever So Rich last night. They are beautiful. I wore them with Plum Soft lipliner, and it was perfect. My daughter thought initially that I would look like a "crack head." It went on smooth and very pretty.


----------



## d n d (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay so I finally built the nerve up to get Lavender Whip.  I took in some empties that way if I didn't like it I got it for free
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyways, when the MA asked me what I wanted I told her Lavender Whip, she immediatly asked "did you try it on because I can't see this color on you."  I didn't know how to take that one so I thought it best to get my lipstick and go.

Once I left I started thinking "maybe she is right... this color will never look nice on  me."  I tried it on with a lipliner from Prestige called Eggplant and topped it off with Sally Hansen's Lipnotic Gem Gloss in Lavish. Needless to say, I love it!! It's a the perfect spring/summer color and I am so glad I didn't listen to that MA! I think I want to try it with my Atmospheric l/g too!
Here's my pic with it on:


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i cant for the life of me remember the specktra diva that posted her look in the Bold Lip challenge thread wearing LW with Grape Lipliner i was like, oh that's cute. i thought it reminded me of Plum lipliner but it doesnt. gotta get some grape liner this weekend._

 
I love Grape Lipliner...it looks super hot under 4N lipstick too

mrsrjizzle posted the LW w/Grape


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nightinggale07* 

 
_Ugh, I wish I could wear it, but I'm too pasty and pale to even try something that has purple in it! Thanks for all the lovely pics, ladies!_

 

I think you should try it Sara look amazing in it..and she is really really fair IRL..she wears the lightest shade MAC makes

LW + Grape lipliner


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just an update:

I got the Opal Lustreglass & LW looks way better on me now. I don't even know what to do with Ever So Rich because now I have no use for it.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 8, 2009)

ugh its sold out (online and three MAC stands and one mac store in my area) i could just kick myself for not buying when the MA was tryna show it to me when i went to get studio sculpt


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_ugh its sold out (online and three MAC stands and one mac store in my area) i could just kick myself for not buying when the MA was tryna show it to me when i went to get studio sculpt_

 

Don't despair, a really nice MA told me that Up the Amp lipstick and Fascinating Eye Kohl Pencil = Lavender Whip. You just have to use the right amount of the eye pencil to get the look you want.


----------



## carandru (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Don't despair, a really nice MA told me that Up the Amp lipstick and Fascinating Eye Kohl Pencil = Lavender Whip. You just have to use the right amount of the eye pencil to get the look you want._

 

hmmmm.. i have both of these at home... I will try it out.  I tried to get it at my counter yesterday and it was gone. So Thanks!


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_ugh its sold out (online and three MAC stands and one mac store in my area) i could just kick myself for not buying when the MA was tryna show it to me when i went to get studio sculpt_

 
That sucks.....I'm glad I picked up two. I didn't realize it was so popular.

Are there any plans to bring it back or make it permanent?


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd highly recommend Revlon Super lustrous lipgloss in Wild About Violet to wear with Lavender Whip. It's perfect!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'd highly recommend Revlon Super lustrous lipgloss in Wild About Violet to wear with Lavender Whip. It's perfect!_

 
Did you end up getting Lavender Whip then?


.....You've been holding out on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


LOL


----------



## aziajs (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_ugh its sold out (online and three MAC stands and one mac store in my area) i could just kick myself for not buying when the MA was tryna show it to me when i went to get studio sculpt_

 
Try calling around in a different area.  Maybe some random po-dunk town will still have it.  Or actually, a lot times some of the stores in larger cities still have them.  I remember calling around looking for a MSF and called the Harlem store in NY.  She was telling me that they just sold the last one within the couple weeks before I called and that if I am ever looking for something HTF try calling them because they seem to have stuff no one else does.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_Did you end up getting Lavender Whip then?


.....You've been holding out on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Nah not yet, but I'll prob end up getting it - BAD BLUSHBABY!!! I'M NOT SUPPOSED TO BE BUYING ANYMORE MAKE UP!!!!


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here you go:










MAC Whirl lipliner
MAC Nightmoth lipliner
MAC Plum lipliner
(I layered the liners on top of one another)
MAC Opal lustreglass
MAC Lavender Whip lipstick_

 
wow lavender whip looks amazing on you!


----------



## Reslnt1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_ugh its sold out (online and three MAC stands and one mac store in my area) i could just kick myself for not buying when the MA was tryna show it to me when i went to get studio sculpt_

 

i just got mine from the pentagon city  mac store in virginia on saturday


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 9, 2009)

w/ Funtabulous over it


----------



## MissResha (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Reslnt1* 

 
_i just got mine from the pentagon city  mac store in virginia on saturday_

 


ooo i may have to go there on my lunch break LOL


----------



## SunshineOne (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I* love Grape Lipliner...it looks super hot under 4N lipstick too

mrsrjizzle posted the LW w/Grape*_

 



Is Grape lip liner a Limited Edition item?  I don't see it the current MAC lip liner line up.

TIA


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 10, 2009)

I got that Whip for ya LOL!  Here it is w/ ESR and NYX Fuschia liner:


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 10, 2009)

Your eyes are like a friggin' RAINBOW or a FLOWER.

That's so awesome and beautiful!!!!!


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 11, 2009)

Lavender whip looks great on all of you and it makes me want it. It don't look all that purple in your pictures but I'm still a bit afraid of it.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Mar 11, 2009)

*OOH!* I got my LW in the mail yesterday thanks to Ms. HeavenLeiBlu, it looks sooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





can't wait to get Opal Lustreglass and try it on....


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 11, 2009)

Grape lip liner was discontinued a few years ago.  I think we are just pulling out old items that we hadn't used in awhile! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SunshineOne* 

 
_[/b]


Is Grape lip liner a Limited Edition item?  I don't see it the current MAC lip liner line up.

TIA_


----------



## MissResha (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_I got that Whip for ya LOL!  Here it is w/ ESR and NYX Fuschia liner:



_

 


u are gorgeous


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_ugh its sold out (online and three MAC stands and one mac store in my area) i could just kick myself for not buying when the MA was tryna show it to me when i went to get studio sculpt_

 

I just ordered Lavender Whip today from the MAC Canada Website. Also, someone on BHM bought some and were offereing them to others who weren't able to find it in the store for regular price plus shipping. I'm so excited. Looking at the pics of everyone on this site has really got me expanding my lipstick collection and stepping out of my comfort zone. I love it!!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 12, 2009)

Another alternative for WOC who have missed the LW ship may be MAC's new Viva Glam VI LE lippie - we can rock this with our eyes shut.

Read:
MAC Viva Glam VI Special Edition Lipstick Makes It Official: Lavender Lipstick Reigns This Spring: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Another alternative for WOC who have missed the LW ship may be MAC's new Viva Glam VI LE lippie - we can rock this with our eyes shut.

Read:
MAC Viva Glam VI Special Edition Lipstick Makes It Official: Lavender Lipstick Reigns This Spring: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds_

 
I'm definitely picking this up!


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 12, 2009)

I got Viva Glam VI last year or so.  Anyone have a comparison of the new one vs. the old one?


----------



## d n d (Mar 12, 2009)

I ordered NYX's Gold Mauve Mega Shine lipgloss and Revlon's Super Lustrous Wild About Violet lipgloss off of Ebay.  Both are very complimentary to Lavender Whip!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_I got Viva Glam VI last year or so. Anyone have a comparison of the new one vs. the old one?_

 
I don't have any pics for comparison, but I did try both on (including the lipglasses).  The LE versions of VG VI washed me out and were very frosty.  I have very warm-toned skin though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love VG VI l/s.  (It's very close to my natural lipcolor for some reason? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 12, 2009)

It is close to my lip color as well.  I'm warm toned like you so if the LE version washed you out, it'll probably wash me out too.  Thanks!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I ordered NYX's Gold Mauve Mega Shine lipgloss and Revlon's Super Lustrous Wild About Violet lipgloss off of Ebay.  Both are very complimentary to Lavender Whip!_

 
Told ya. Wild About Violets is goooooooorgeous! It looks fab worn alone too.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried Lavender Whip with Morning Glory Lusterglass?  I don't have a purple or purplish lipgloss and I didn't want to wait for or order Opal lusterglass from ebay so I thought this might be a good alternative. Its described as a pale lavender with pearl or something like that.


----------



## d n d (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Told ya. Wild About Violets is goooooooorgeous! It looks fab worn alone too._

 

Yes!  I couldn't find it in the stores so I had to go on ebay and get it.  It's a really pretty soft color that isn't too shimmery like most light colors that are similar.   I actually saw the lipgloss on Youtube a few weeks ago and thought wow!  Wild about Violet is like that third color she'll review.

YouTube - REVLON SUPER LUSTROUS LIPGLOSS REVIEW pt1


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Don't despair, a really nice MA told me that Up the Amp lipstick and Fascinating Eye Kohl Pencil = Lavender Whip. You just have to use the right amount of the eye pencil to get the look you want._

 
this must have been the tip of the day at MAC update or something because enough MA's have been telling me about using fascinating kohl as a liner/primer under lipsticks for an electric look.  this tip has been popping up around on blogs too...


----------



## aziajs (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_this must have been the tip of the day at MAC update or something because enough MA's have been telling me about using fascinating kohl as a liner/primer under lipsticks for an electric look.  this tip has been popping up around on blogs too..._

 
I have never heard it but it makes sense.  I might have to try it.  I know I have a NYX lipgloss called Pearl and it's kinda of like Vellum e/s.  It's white with a soft violet duochrome.  I noticed that if I apply this to my lips that my pinks and purple really pop.  It's like using a white primer for the lips.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 12, 2009)

I have something similar to Lavender Whip and I use it with light pink lipgloss to tone down the lavender-ness. I'm still not used to dramatic lips because I'm a nude lip kind of girl but I'm getting there!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love lavender whip. It took me awhile to figure out how to work it but here I have it on with currant lipliner and funtabulous dazzleglass..and I love it.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Apr 20, 2009)

I just bought the limited edition viva glam VI lipglass and it looks good with lavender whip. It's a lavendery color and very pretty.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_this must have been the tip of the day at MAC update or something because enough MA's have been telling me about using fascinating kohl as a liner/primer under lipsticks for an electric look.  this tip has been popping up around on blogs too..._

 





LOL, I heard this tip too at a mac counter! I'm gonna try it though. I wished I had bought Lavender whip! I've been looking for a dupe.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_I just bought the limited edition viva glam VI lipglass and it looks good with lavender whip. It's a lavendery color and very pretty._

 

I love this combo too!


----------



## trulyobsessed (Apr 27, 2009)

I just got lavender whip from my Mac store, its such a pretty color! Im excited to try it out with different glosses.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_I just ordered Lavender Whip today from the MAC Canada Website. Also, someone on BHM bought some and were offereing them to others who weren't able to find it in the store for regular price plus shipping. I'm so excited. Looking at the pics of everyone on this site has really got me expanding my lipstick collection and stepping out of my comfort zone. I love it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
what is BHM?


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Try calling around in a different area. Maybe some random po-dunk town will still have it. Or actually, a lot times some of the stores in larger cities still have them. I remember calling around looking for a MSF and called the Harlem store in NY. She was telling me that they just sold the last one within the couple weeks before I called and that if I am ever looking for something HTF try calling them because they seem to have stuff no one else does._

 

i have finally found a lavendar whip but i cant track down the opal lustreglass, do you have any suggestions to get the look you pictured


----------



## Lovey99 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_i have finally found a lavendar whip but i cant track down the opal lustreglass, do you have any suggestions to get the look you pictured_

 

I bought Opal Lustreglass a couple of weeks ago from allcosmeticswholesale.com  It is out of stock now, but I kept checking back and there were more that came in.  Keep checking back and it should be back within 2 weeks.


----------



## Mochahantas (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_O.K......back to the subject PLEASE! lol

I LOVE Lavender Whip!!! I own three and I'm thinking about getting another is possible. I wear it with either Magenta l/l or a liner by Jordana called Silver Lillac. I top it off either with a clear gloss or Ever So Rich. I want to get a hold of Funtabulous dazzleglass as well, think that would be a good combo too._

 

I did this combination. I ended up taking the Lavendar Whip back and getting Up The Amp, which is MUCH less chalky (on me). UtA is still a pretty pastel purple and it gives me the look I wanted. LW had me looking like I kissed Barney on cocaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Way too chalky. I gave it some Funtabulous and it wouldn't budge. The chalkiness ended up smearing and making the lippie look smudged.

I'm a NW45, maybe you'll have better luck!


----------



## Mochahantas (May 14, 2009)

Bobbie, it looks beautimous on you! I'm so jelly!


----------



## aziajs (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_i have finally found a lavendar whip but i cant track down the opal lustreglass, do you have any suggestions to get the look you pictured_

 
Hmmm....colorwise I can't think of anything similar to Opal.  However, you could use a shimmery white with sparkle like UD Julio.  Or you could use a white that has a purple iridescence.


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (May 17, 2009)

I finally got a hold of Lavender Whip thanks to Prototype83. I tried it with Rags to Riches Dazzleglass and it is really pretty. I already had my eye makeup on from earlier in the day, but I just had to try the color on as soon as I received it.[/b]


----------



## garnetmoon (May 18, 2009)

I didn't read through all the posts so I'm not sure if anyone has given this suggestion yet. I finally used my Lavendar Whip last week for the first time (only b/c I have so many untried MU items and I finally got a chance for this one).  I did an intense dark smoky purple eye and wore *Lavendar Whip l/s* with a touch of *Atmospheric l/g (LE)*. It was perfect. I got so many compliments on the look. Sorry I don't have a pic.

Just in general I'm glad to hear that WOC are stepping out of their comfort zone and trying new colors. I wear any and every color and rock it each time. I don't believe there is a color that we can't wear, we just have to find the shade of it. Any HTH.


----------



## vuittongirl (May 30, 2009)

everyone kept talking about this color so i finally decided to order it from the canadian mac store.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_Bobbie, it looks beautimous on you! I'm so jelly!_

 
THanks, it is one of my favorite lip combos for the summer. I just need to actually go somewhere so I can wear it! LOL


----------

